# Whats runing an accumulator worth?



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Getting my new to me Hesston 4760 with the accumulator up and running for the year. I set my prices at 11/bale. Might be a tad on the high side for around here by a buck or 2, but Im trying to break into the market here this year. What do you think that accumulator is worth? I think if it were me, Id be willing to pay 2 bucks/bale to not have to chase bales all over. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Not sure how charging more will help you break in, but whatever works for you. For the value of your accumulator, that's next to impossible to figure. Some people are going to find it extremely valuable and some people are going to be annoyed that their bales get placed in bunches.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

If you have cheap and reliable labor to help pick up the bales that makes an accumulator worth less then if you don't have any help to pick up the bales.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Being a 3X3 I would think that $11 would be below average. I would guess that you meant to say that $11/bale is a "tad on the low side".

In this area the price is $14-$15/ bale. I do not think that I would charge for an accumulator. The benefit could be different for each individual depending on how they are set up currently.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My mistake. I thought we we talking small bale accumulator. For big square I don't think an accumulator calls for any increase in price. Unless whoever you are baling for is planning to pick it up for themselves and that depends on how they are picking it up. If you are charging for baling and stacking I don't think the person you are baling for cares so long as you get it out of the field in a timely manner. I think you need to look at the accumulator as something that will speed up the job so you might get things done faster to take on more jobs, not really to make more per bale.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

The next closest guy that does custom work bales for 9-10 bucks, I cant remember exactly. I should have been more clear. Im not wanting to charge more, but more looking to use it as a marketing tool. I was thinking I could use it to explain how its saving them "x" by not having to drive all over the field. If I were to have someone come in to custom bale for me, Id be willing to pay for it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

This is for small square bales but I don't charge more for the accumulator. I would sell it as a convenience for the customers and that may bring in more customers. If you want to charge for it just bring up your bale price a touch if the market will support it but I would not say "I charge this for running the accumulator"


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

rjbaustian said:


> Getting my new to me Hesston 4760 with the accumulator up and running for the year. I set my prices at 11/bale. Might be a tad on the high side for around here by a buck or 2, but Im trying to break into the market here this year. What do you think that accumulator is worth? I think if it were me, Id be willing to pay 2 bucks/bale to not have to chase bales all over. Whats your thoughts?


things must be different 150 miles due south of me .. if it is any value to you.. here it is a 1.00 per ft of bale plus fuel for a 3x3 bale I would tell you "I'am not pay'n you 2.00 extra a bale to pile 3 of them so unhook it or don't charge me or get off my farm.. it's you call what are we go'n too do today ?? "


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjbaustian said:


> The next closest guy that does custom work bales for 9-10 bucks, I cant remember exactly. I should have been more clear. Im not wanting to charge more, but more looking to use it as a marketing tool. I was thinking I could use it to explain how its saving them "x" by not having to drive all over the field. If I were to have someone come in to custom bale for me, Id be willing to pay for it.


I think that the way you have to look at it.....marketing


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It is a lot like a bale grapple. No one wants to pay extra for the use of it, but people stay loyal and pay a premium because I have it. The accumulator will speed up the process for you and it may make things easier for them but they won't want to pay for it.

I agree with the marketing philosophy.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

rjbaustian said:


> The next closest guy that does custom work bales for 9-10 bucks, I cant remember exactly. I should have been more clear. Im not wanting to charge more, but more looking to use it as a marketing tool. I was thinking I could use it to explain how its saving them "x" by not having to drive all over the field. If I were to have someone come in to custom bale for me, Id be willing to pay for it.


There you go on your on track.. hope you get a good start


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

With the way I stack hay now if I have a break down and would have to hire someone to bale 3x3s for me and they had an accumulator I would make them drop the bales one at a time. So I would not want to pay extra for sure. If the person wanted to drop them accumulated I would want to pay them less as it would slow my stacking down.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I think you are on the right track using it as a selling point, but I don't know how to put a dollar amount on it. As you well know (and you can tell your customers) it is a hell of a lot easier to fetch them with one person if they are accumulated, and takes less than half the time. And don't forget to mention the benefits of lessened soil compaction and less damage to regrowth!

Ran my 4900 for years without an accumulator before I bought my 2170 with one. I'm pretty sure my guy who hauls hay for me would have shelled out the $ for it himself 'cause it makes his life so much easier. And there is a noticeable (not huge) difference in the health of my crops from not driving a semi all over them.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

I never said I would charge $2/bale for the accumulator, I was saying if I were the guy paying to have it done, I MAY be willing to pay up to that. Sure, it seems like a lot, but you figure fuel chasing bales all over heck, time, wear and tear on the field AND tractor, is it really high? I don't think so. Everyone talks about charging more for doing certain things like running your cutter in the baler, because it takes HP, and therefore fuel, hows pulling this any different? But, again, I wasn't clear. Im not charging more, just looking more for a marketing edge.


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

I would say to figure a fair price on the baling with the accumulator but don't mention it until final negotiations and then ask the customer if they would like this service, if so its figured in if not you will make a extra .50-1.00 a bale , because there will be a repair in there somewhere that you still won't break even on for several years


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Then that customer will say I'm not paying anything extra because you have to use that accumulator no matter what unless you take it off. And no one takes accumulators on or off like that. But then a person could be a$$ and just drop them one at a time. Though that won't win any goodwill with the customer.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Pulling a accumulator does not matter to me 1 if I run a stinger stacker, I dont care where the bales lay, 2nd even if we use loaders and semis to load bales out of the field, it all pays 5.00 per bale no matter what hauls the bales out of the field. The only advantage is that you can spoke or lay inline with other bales as you go around an around. Most of my work will be done on irrigated circles. It may make it somewhat faster but not by much . ImO


----------

